# Anyone seen a Brera on the road yet?



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Come to think of it I havent seen a new TT or a Z4Coupe either yet, and I travel all over the country!?! Wierd :!:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Leg said:


> Come to think of it I havent seen a new TT or a Z4Coupe either yet, and I travel all over the country!?! Wierd :!:


Woo hoo, I got a hat trick then - seen all three. Admittedly, the Brera was parked up at Edinburgh Airport, but seen quite a few of both of the others mentioned in and around the Central Belt.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I saw a Brera on friday in Marlow - very nice looking car, and not too many bits appeared to have fallen off yet 

Of course it was seriously outclassed by my TT!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Seen one or two new TT's about. Haven't seen the other two yet.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I've only seen 1 new TT and 1 Brera. However I've seen a plethora of Z4 coupes.

What does that tell you?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have seen 1 Z4 coupe about 5 TTs and 1 Brera but that was in the local Alfa show room


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Widget said:


> I've only seen 1 new TT and 1 Brera. However I've seen a plethora of Z4 coupes.
> 
> What does that tell you?


Ok, I'll bite, what does it tell us? You went to a Z4 Coupe meet?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've seen several Breras on the road - Admittedly I drive past an Alfa garage every day so they may be out on test drives, but I've seen one or two on further journeys too. Seen a few MkII TTs too but no Z4 coupes at all :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've seen a Brera and also see the same MkII quite a lot :wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

I've not seen a Brera yet, seen 4 or 5 MKII's and about a hundered million Z4 Coupe's. Common as muck round here 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Seen afew of each. Am expecting to see more mk ii TT than sth others over coming months.

Brera not as good in production as in concept - front overhangs too much.

Still nice tho. And I still like the Alfa GT coupe.


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

There's a Z4 Coupe in our Car Park, I think I know who it belongs to aswell as he as a picture of one as his desktop wallpaper LOL


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

seen about 3 TT's, no Brera or Z4 coupe yet..


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

I see the awful Brera everyday on the way to and from work. The back-end is way too fat for the size of the car, front end is just as ugly as any other new Alfa. Although I like the GT in Black.

Ive seen about 3 Mk2's driving around, and recently found out that a Mk2 lives 3 doors down from my new house => in silver 

Z4Coupe - i work opposite a BMW garage, but still havent seen one on the road (although im looking at the one in the showroom window right now) - just shows I do too much work and not enough daydreaming out of the window :lol: :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Saw a couple of new TTs at the Ace Cafe last night - they're alright I s'pose :lol: :wink: . Actually seen about half a dozen of them on the road plus a couple of Z4 Coupes and a Brera on the M25. I was a bit disappointed with the Brera as a lot of the magazine photos really flatter it and I'm really not a fan of the Z4 Coupe.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

saw my first TT mkII last night, as I walked through soho - a black one, quite liked it, though I had been drinking in The Ship.... seem a few Brera's on the road, agree it's not as good in the flesh as it should have been. Seen one Z4 coupe in the car park where I live - liked it very much IMHO the best of the 3.....


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

I think the Alfa is very wheel and colour sensitive. I`ve seen a black one with the telephone dial wheels which looked very nice but a red one I also saw with fussy cross spoke wheels looked a little bland.

I love the Z4 coupe, I was always a fan of the old, Z3 based Coupe and the new one looks even better.

I`ve only seen 2 new TT`s in the flesh, one Condor and one Silver, both looked awesome.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> I see the awful Brera everyday on the way to and from work. The back-end is way too fat for the size of the car,* front end is just as ugly as any other new Alfa.* Although I like the GT in Black.
> 
> Ive seen about 3 Mk2's driving around, and recently found out that a Mk2 lives 3 doors down from my new house => in silver
> 
> Z4Coupe - i work opposite a BMW garage, but still havent seen one on the road (although im looking at the one in the showroom window right now) - just shows I do too much work and not enough daydreaming out of the window :lol: :lol:


I know each to his own and this is a TT forum but, 'ugly' are you sure?



















I think it has one of the best front ends around. Neat, cohesive, distinct, purposful and forward looking (well it is the front.)










and nice arse:










You really think this is better looking?










Intersting rear? Small or pert in comparison to the large-reared Brera? Hmmmmmm. :?










Who agrees? Forget about the driving. We all know the Alfa is too heavy and Audi raised their game over the relatively poor driving Mk i TT. I am talking purely aesthetics:?:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah but those are the flattering magazine photos of the Brera I was referring to in my post. It is gorgeous from the front but in the metal the rear just doesn't look right.

Personally I think the MK2 TT looks better in the metal than in photos but both cars seem quite colour dependent, the Alfa more than the TT.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I know which one I prefer.....and with the money I saved on a Brera/mk2 TT by buying the last of the original TTs I made this one go properly, schwing! I nearly waited for both those too, glad I didnt.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I've seen a few of each - more Z4 coupes than the other two, oddly.

I agree that the rear end of the Brera looks fantastic in photos, but the TT looks better in the flesh. I do like the front end of the Brera, though not sure I like the interior.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Seen a few Breras, several MKII TT's & a handful of Z4 Coupes (even the M i think).

Not sure about the Alfa, they do look sweet, but don't get the Quad pipes on the Diesel version :? Nice looking, but i'm sure they will be riddled with the same reliability issues that most Alfa's suffer with. That coming from an M5 owner :lol:


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

dealer told me quad pipes were on all versions. I love the aesthetics of the brera, externally and internally. I know it doesn't drive as well as it looks, but imho how could it?????

I've been to the dealers a couple of times "just looking" and it's the residuals holding me back.

Just a note in The Sunday Times this week clarkson penned an article on sporty 4x4's and getting revenge on the eco brigade (I think, I was pretty hungover) stangley he didn't choose TT3.2Q or any other brand but the Alfa Brera Q4!!! despite the faults it's easy to love.

linky

joe


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

garyc said:


> I know each to his own and this is a TT forum but, 'ugly' are you sure?


Yes I am - why would I say it otherwise?


garyc said:


> I think it has one of the best front ends around. Neat, cohesive, distinct, purposful and forward looking (well it is the front.)


You're posting photos of a body-kitted, lowered non-factory standard Brera. Its like saying all TT's look as good as Leg's!!!
The one I see every morning to work looks nothing like the ones you posted - it looks awful - and worst of all, a woman drives it!


garyc said:


> and nice arse:


Its like a J-Lo = way too big (and ugly)



garyc said:


> You really think this is better looking?


I never said I preferred the Mk2! Sure I like it, but I like the Mk1, hence I own one


garyc said:


> Intersting rear? Small or pert in comparison to the large-reared Brera? Hmmmmmm. :?


See one in the flesh before posting photoshop-enhanced glossy mag photos.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

once again the myth of alfa reliabilty issues and residuals is being perpetuated...

yes, they had a rep back in the 80s and early 90s, but the 147/156 had no major issues - certainly no more than any modern car with lots of electronic wizardry (Dashpods anyone?). And as for residuals, I bought my TT for 24k in 2002, less than 3 years later I'm offered 12k for it trade in - hardly rock solid. I actually px'd my alfa for more than I paid for it, though I didn't keep it for long - not because it wasn't a great car, it simply had a drink problem....


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Leg said:


> Come to think of it I havent seen a new TT or a Z4Coupe either yet, and I travel all over the country!?! Wierd :!:


Have you been living under a rock?! I've seen loads of all three round Leeds :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jam said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Come to think of it I havent seen a new TT or a Z4Coupe either yet, and I travel all over the country!?! Wierd :!:
> ...


I know, ive done 15000 miles since the car was new in March spread accross the intervening months so its not like I never go out (although I dont go into Leeds itself much) and not seen one! Buggers are hiding arent thet? Its a prank on me!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Saw my first Z4 Coupe parked up in Cisco Systems car park today.

Nobody seemed to take any notice of it (unlike a Red Mk2 TT parked in a nice line with a Mk1 TT and a 997 8) ).

It was getting so many comments (mostly positive) I'm going to have to be extra careful where I park it up if future.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I know each to his own and this is a TT forum but, 'ugly' are you sure?
> ...


Fyi only the GTa concept is a non Alfa release pic. The rest are from Alfa marketing. As are the TT shots - best they could do.

How the f**k do you know what I have and havnt seen? I have seen plenty of TT ii's, although they are bland and derivitive enough to quite easily miss

And i think you'll find more birds driving TTs i and ii's if that is a problem for you. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

maybe you didnt see it the first time, but here goes again :? :?



AndyRoo_TT said:


> *You're posting photos of a body-kitted, lowered non-factory standard Brera. Its like saying all TT's look as good as Leg's (Rich)'s TT!!!*
> The one I see every morning to work looks nothing like the ones you posted - it looks awful in real life


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> maybe you didnt see it the first time, but here goes again :? :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whose legs? I mean I like TTs but Jessica Simpsons legs look awesome m8, although im more interested in what they are holding up if Im honest. :lol:


----------

